# Henshin X-1 FENDERS !



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i called Henshin auto designs today and i talked to them about the X-1 / Do-luck style fenders !

they dont make them right now but they said that if we get a minimum of 10 people interested and paid then they will produce them !











that what they look like on the B15 but imagine that for us B14 people ! Wouldnt it be sweet?

the price they told me would be 300 shipped / set so i just want to see how many people would want them cuz i know i would !


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

u know I am hella interested


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

this is just a head count to see who willing to save up for these.

right now i know i cant afford them but im willing to save up for these!

jes say if your interested or not .. and try 2 save up for them.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I would be interested, but not for some time....say fall.

By that time Stoopidparts should have them out as well


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

would be interested, but not for some time.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

interested as well


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i would be interested but like in fall. i got to get this I.C.E done first


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

off topic but damn thats a nice kit on that spec V. i wish i could get it for the B14


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

What are they made of?

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hand laid fiberglass that what i was told.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Liu asked me to add some photoshops of how it would look on a b14 (to give you a better idea)

AGAIN these are photoshops so they arent PERFECT... it would look even better than this.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm interested


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*yup...*

"me too", said the lonely Chicano in St. Louis...........


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so far there is 8 people that are interested !

including me !

let all jes start a saving and hope for the best right?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

liu, why dont you buy like 10 pair, and then you can selll them. lol..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im not made of money holy..


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

DAMN IT I DONT NEED THEM IN FALL I NEED THEM LIKE ASAP...


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Im interested. But not for a looooooong time.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

im interested right now Liu, ill have the money on the 15th, how long would it take for HEnshin to manufacture them? I dont wanna wait 5 months =P


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm down, I need new fenders anyway so why go stock...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *im interested right now Liu, ill have the money on the 15th, how long would it take for HEnshin to manufacture them? I dont wanna wait 5 months =P *


i have no clue i still hafta ask them.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

SDee look there is like a few poeps that want them NOW...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Liu, I'm actually thinking about it. . If I do it, I will sell my Z3s for $150. I just need to make sure I have the cash.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Oh Liu, if they do make these, make sure they include a headlight bracket. On the stock fenders, there is a bracket to put two of the headlight bolts through. the Z3s didn't have this and when I installed it, I had to rip the ones off my stock fenders.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

what color are your z3s? i'd be interested


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i believe his are teal/blue color


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

pix on my website.
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

They must have the headlight bracket.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

strange, mine came with the headlight bracket already on it... from VIS racing.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hmmm. well, I got mine used (never installed). Never got th headlight bracket. What I did was pull the brackets off my stock fenders and use it on my Z3s. The Z3s were originally from Aerogear.


----------



## DisbeSE-R (Aug 8, 2002)

hey 1997 GA16DE... if you get new fenders... and wanna sell your Z3s, PM me man, ive always got cash, and i live close to you, and same color car... just keep me in mind.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

k, send me a PM and I'll keep you in my PM folder. I'm still debating on getting the new ones.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

So lui where are we with these?
Cause I can order now before I talk my self outa uit


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well we dont have 10 people yet so unless 10 people willing to fork 300 bux then ill call henshin and tell them 2 make it.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

bump


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Heshin Blew me off.....*

LOL, ON THEM>>>>>>>


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Heshin Blew me off.....*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *LOL, ON THEM>>>>>>>   *


too bad for them, hey you think stoopidparts can make something like this????


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

hook that shit up I'm down for a set of these unless someone down here makes them as well


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

ok as it stands now how many are willing to get this ASAP?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

me


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Heshin Blew me off.....*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *LOL, ON THEM>>>>>>>   *


what happened?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well let me know if u guys want it instantly and ill call henshin and discuss details with them.

remember we need 10 people interested for 300 a set of these.


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

is that $300 including shipping?


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*wahts going on with these*

bump,

I would like to know is 300 shipped ???


----------



## mochiluvr (Mar 8, 2003)

also, will they get rid of that friggin b14 gap? Get them to lower the fender cut and make them even.


----------

